# New Computer Runs hot need help cooling it



## Ares82 (Jan 15, 2014)

So I just bought a new computer, and noticed that after an hour or two working, it starts to head up quiet a bit in the back.

Ran HWMonitor

and it shows that something called TMPIN2 is running pretty hot at 128 C

I have no idea what TMPIN2 is, or how to cool it down... any suggestions?

I have the asus m5a97 le amd970a am3+ motherboard if that helps.

Hardware monitor	ITE IT8721
Voltage 0	11.95 Volts [0xE8] (+12V)
Voltage 1	5.00 Volts [0xE9] (+5V)
Voltage 2	1.19 Volts [0x63] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 3	1.68 Volts [0x8C] (VIN3)
Voltage 4	1.54 Volts [0x80] (VIN4)
Voltage 5	3.12 Volts [0xD0] (+3.3V)
Voltage 6	1.92 Volts [0xA0] (VIN6)
Voltage 7	1.73 Volts [0x90] (VIN7)
Voltage 8	1.64 Volts [0x89] (VIN8)
Temperature 0	51°C (123°F) [0x33] (CPU)
Temperature 1	33°C (91°F) [0x21] (Mainboard)
* Temperature 2	128°C (262°F) [0x80] (TMPIN2)*
Fan 0 1415 RPM [0x1DD] (CPU)
Fan 1 874 RPM [0x304] (FANIN1)
Fan PWM 0	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
Fan PWM 1	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
Fan PWM 2	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM2)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that temp is most likely wrong.

Please tell us the make and model of the computer or post the full specs.


----------



## Ares82 (Jan 15, 2014)

CPU: AMD FX-6300 3.50 GHz Six-Core AM3+ CPU 6MB L2 Cache & Turbo Core Technology
MEMORY: ADATA XPG V2 16GB (8GBx2) DDR3/1866MHz Dual Channel Memory
MOTHERBOARD: * ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 AMD 970 am3+
VIDEO: AMD Radeon R9 270X 2GB GDDR5
POWERSUPPLY: 600 Watts (don't remember the make)
CASE: Raidmax Viper w/ USB 3.0

I should mention that I use this for gaming mostly, and it runs hot really quick when I'm doing that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

open the case and look at the power supply it will have a label saying what make it is.

Also check your temps in the BIOS and post what it shows.

when was the last time you cleaned any dust out with compressed air? (dust gets into the computer from fans if they are not free from dust they cannot do their job)


----------



## Ares82 (Jan 15, 2014)

OK PSU is XTreme Gear PSAZ-CP600 600W ATX 20+4 Pin 12V Power Supply

BIOS only shows 

CPU temp at 49C
MB temp at 32C

nothing else.

And I didn't clean it yet, it's a new PC, I had it for a week.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there should be a section in the BIOS that shows all the temps and voltages.

where did you buy this from?

That power supply is very low quality and could cause problems.


----------



## Ares82 (Jan 15, 2014)

I know exactly which section of BIOS you're talking about, but those are the only two temps that it lists, everything else is voltages, do you want those too? I'd do a print screen, but it requires a USB key which I don't have at the moment.

I bought the PC from cyberpowerpc.com. That's the standard PSU they use. I've bought from them before, and was happy with the previous PC.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Cybverpower, that explains a lot.

Do you have a warranty? I would suggest you use it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The $30 PSU, evidently a house brand so who knows where it comes from, would be a prime suspect and replacing it would be nothing but a win/win deal.
Definitely contact the retailer and make them aware of the situation and the very poor quality PSU issue.


----------



## Ares82 (Jan 15, 2014)

OK, I'll probably do that. Also, any PSU that you would recommend if I wanted to replace that one?

I saw on Newegg, for 600W, they average about $65, but there's a lot there, most with pretty good reviews, too much choice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG for top quality PSU.

Best bang for buck: SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never trust reviews on sites where you buy stuff. Use google and read reviews from proper reviewers. Seasonic are the best and the also make XFX and Antec HCG.


----------



## Ares82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. Appreciate your input.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and please post back with any results.


----------

